# trousseau d'accès : de Firefox à OSX et safari?



## bigmoma (18 Août 2012)

bonjour

je souhaiterai copier mon trousseau d'accès avec tous mes mots de passe... de firefox vers l'utilitaire trousseau OSX.
j'ai bien trouver le moyen d'exporter les mots de passe firefox en XML avec le ad on password exporter mais après..... impossible de l'intégrer au .keychain 

un petit coup de main serait vraiment bienvenu



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h30 ----------

trouvé !!! 

en fait il fallait que je cherche avec les bon mots clef :rateau:
donc il existe un module externe à firefox qui se nomme tout simplement " Keychain Services Integration 1.1.3 "

Maintenant tous mes mots de passe enregistrés sur firefox sont accessible via safari. le top!

reste plus qu'a trouver un équivalent au bouton " Restaurer la session précédente " que l'on trouve sur firefox à l'ouverture de la page d'accueil.
j'ai testé SafariRestore mais soit je ne l'utilise pas correctement soit ça ne correspond pas a mes attentes... :-/


----------



## tramber85 (3 Mars 2017)

bigmoma a dit:


> bonjour
> 
> je souhaiterai copier mon trousseau d'accès avec tous mes mots de passe... de firefox vers l'utilitaire trousseau OSX.
> j'ai bien trouver le moyen d'exporter les mots de passe firefox en XML avec le ad on password exporter mais après..... impossible de l'intégrer au .keychain
> ...




merci !


----------

